# Something healthy yet tasty?



## Janetsummer (Nov 11, 2019)

I really want to find some very satisfying meals for my husband as he is overweight.
He’s not opposed to salads, but I want him to feel like he’s eating a real meal and not just a “bowl of lettuce” as he says.
I’m looking for something filling like with grilled chicken or beef.The tastier, the better.
I’m open to any and all recommendations!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 11, 2019)

Sauted chicken strips smothered in toatp, onion, and bell peppers.

Sauted pork chops fishe with a little serry wine

Grilled flank syrak, copked to medium rate, yhe diced, and stir-fried withchopped onion, peppers, cilantro, and lime juice, as a filling for pita pockets, or tortillas.

Stuffed bell peppers

Roulades of chicken, or beeg.

Viener-schnitsel

Naked fish, such as salmon, whitefish, sole, or flounder

Grilled shish cabobs of chicke, pork, fish,l lamb or beef. 

Seeeey Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 11, 2019)

Hi, and welcome Janet.
One of my favorites is "Egg Roll in a Bowl", also known as "Crack Slaw". It's a simple and satisfying meal for anyone, and quite healthy. The additions are only limited by your imagination. 

Here's just one version.
https://www.delish.com/cooking/recipe-ideas/recipes/a56236/egg-roll-bowls-recipe/


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 11, 2019)

Janetsummer said:


> I really want to find some very satisfying meals for my husband as he is overweight.
> He’s not opposed to salads, but I want him to feel like he’s eating a real meal and not just a “bowl of lettuce” as he says.
> I’m looking for something filling like with grilled chicken or beef.The tastier, the better.
> I’m open to any and all recommendations!



One approach is to eat anything you want, just eat less of it. That way, you are less likely to feel deprived.


----------



## Just Cooking (Nov 11, 2019)

Welcome to DC,* Janet*.. 

*Kayelle*, that dish looks pretty good.. 

I agree with *Andy*.. We went to smaller dinner plates a long time ago.. We got used to smaller portions and now, our tummies don't want more at a sitting..

Ross


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 11, 2019)

I was on a strict low/ no carb diet for 3 months ( which was a real treat).  But when I was allowed to start eating carbs again, I altered my way of preparing some dishes to reduce amount of carbs.

For instance, with Pasta primavera, I used to have significantly more pasta than veggies.  Now I do the reverse.  Just a much higher percentage of veggies to pasta.  Still the same dish, still the same taste, just playing with the percentages so more healthy, less carbs , less calories.

Ive eliminated the Bun when having veggie burgers, not ideal , but again, less carbs, similar to same taste..

Just as a note, Not saying you should try or go no/ low carbs, but when I did that, I lost 12 pounds in 3 months strictly from diet alone, I didn't change anything else in my life style.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 11, 2019)

Just Cooking said:


> ...I agree with *Andy*.. We went to smaller dinner plates a long time ago.. We got used to smaller portions and now, our tummies don't want more at a sitting..
> 
> Ross



We've been eating from 9" dessert plates for several years. If you do that and don't take seconds, that makes a big difference. You can do very well with just portion control.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 11, 2019)

Egg roll filling, all foods rinsed and drained:
1 can sliced water chestnuts
1 can bamboo shoots
1 onion, coarse chopped
Diced chicken
Bean sprouts
Ckinese 5-spice powder
Fresh garli
Soy sauce
Ginger
Sesame oil
Sliced mushrooms
Stir-fry all ingredients in hot wok, or SS frying pan.  Do not over-crowd the pan.  Put all cooked ingredients in large bowl
  Season woth toated sesame oil, soy sauce, ginger, and 5-spice powder to taste.  This mixture is greay with sweet anf sour sauce


----------



## Just Cooking (Nov 11, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> We've been eating from 9" dessert plates for several years. If you do that and don't take seconds, that makes a big difference. You can do very well with just portion control.



Yup.. Our plates have an 8X5" surface.. 
Ross
Today's dinner.. Approximately 3oz chicken, 3oz rice + asparagus..


----------



## skilletlicker (Nov 11, 2019)

Janet, since you posted this in the Salads & Dressings Forum I'm going to assume you are looking for suggestions in that area.
I'm hoping to join your husband in the overweight category this week or next at the latest. Having been obese for ten years, it is a threshold I'm looking forward to crossing one last time.

You mention grilled chicken or beef which would go a long way to making it feel less like a bowl of lettuce. I also try to add protein to salads with fish including sardines, good tuna, shrimp, etc. I also like to add cheese and lately have been partial to Bulgarian feta. Beans, nearly any kind, are a great addition. I like to roast a whole bunch of beets straight from the grocery store, storing them in the foil and their skins so they can added to a salad without any time or trouble. Avocados of course.

Avocados and whatever kind of beans you think of as Mexican, with "taco-seasoned" protein of some kind, lettuce or other greens, Mexican cheese or just shredded cheddar, plus crumbled tortilla chips make an easy taco salad.

And then there are pasta salads of unlimited varieties both authentically Italian and not so much.

Greek and middle eastern ingredients and add another neighborhood to explore.

So, just a few thoughts off the top of my head. Not really a recipe kind of guy.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 11, 2019)

Another great salad is three bean salad, though I usually have more tja thee types of beans.  My bean salad includes green beans, wax beans, dark red kidney beans, chick peas, and black beans.  Add to that cliced ubion, celery, celery seed, vinager, and sugar.  It should be soupy withlots of liquid.  The flavor will br similar to brrad & buttrt picklrs. But hearty and filling.  This salad is loaded with protein and nutrients.  I do have to say that this is best served ice cold on a hot smmer day.  For something equally good, and nutritious, you can't go wrong with chili., again using kidney beans, black beans, and pinto beans, with ground beef, peppers, chili powder, chopped onion, celeru, and tomato all on a cold day.  So good.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of rhe North


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 11, 2019)

I do a taco salad which. can be like a meal and also a Felafel salad .
This time of year we usually have a soup and salad night.  I try to make a soup that compliments the type of salad Im making.   Or sometimes the soup is the star and we just go with a basic salad.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 11, 2019)

We make something we call "bachelor surprise". It's usually ground beef or pork, but could be chopped, leftover meat. Tonight it was Italian sausage, taken out of the casings. I fry up the meat with some chopped onion and then add defrosted frozen mixed vegis and fry. Tonight was an "Asian stir fry mix" with added kernels of frozen corn. Then I add some sesame seeds and if I have cold, cooked rice, I add that too. It can also be served with rice or some pasta as a bed for the vegi - meat mix. We add hot sauce and soy sauce (tamari for us) individually at the table. Quick and tasty and healthy.


----------



## Termy (Aug 24, 2021)

I you don't want to go with a freaky salad like with berries and tree parts the regular salad can be made nice. 

Lettuce, tomato, onion, green pepper, mushrooms, olives, hot banana pepper chunks, capers maybe, a little cheese and pepperoni and/or ham and GOOOD dressing. 

Then a meal could be a chicken breast with broc and a few other veggies. If overweight stay away from potatoes and pasta. 

Just a few hint/thoughts on the matter. 

T


----------



## summer57 (Aug 24, 2021)

I've lost about 50 pounds -- 5 dress sizes -- in the last several months.  I avoid anything sauteed, fried or deep fried - the calories in hidden fats really add up.   Salad dressings can be full of fat, which means... more unexpected calories.  I also avoid sugar and simple carbs like bread, potatoes, pasta, rice. Complex carbs like Quinoa, barley, lentils are ok.

I do eat a lot of lean protein: fish, eggs, poached chicken, 2.5% greek yogurt and cottage cheese, and I mix vanilla whey protein powder with yogurt and throw in a 1/4 cup berries.  It's like a protein pudding.

 I sub greek yogurt for mayo in tuna salad and often add a few olives and a minced hot pepper.  Salads are kale-based, easy on the tomatoes. Yes, I count calories and weigh everything.

I also exercise a lot and drink water.  I've lost a lot of weight, and I'm rarely hungry.  Basically, your husband has to figure out what works for him.


----------



## summer57 (Aug 25, 2021)

If anyone's interested, I have recipes for delicious yet high-fibre and low calorie sides like mushroom barley pilaf, smashed sichuan cucumbers, quinoa salad with cukes & tomatoes or shrimp. that sort of thing.
 This recipe from serious eats is also really good:  https://www.seriouseats.com/skillet-salmon-quinoa-feta-arugula-recipe


and this is an amazing low-calorie, high flavour burger:
https://www.seriouseats.com/seriously-meaty-turkey-burgers-recipe


----------



## Bitser (Aug 25, 2021)

I've switched from frying to baking and roasting, with a thin spray of oil.  Shrimp, potatoes, and other foods usually fried can be done in the oven on a sheet pan.  They taste great and the calories are far less.


----------



## summer57 (Aug 25, 2021)

Bitser said:


> I've switched from frying to baking and roasting, with a thin spray of oil.  Shrimp, potatoes, and other foods usually fried can be done in the oven on a sheet pan.  They taste great and the calories are far less.


Yes, the oven and a thin spray of oil is a great idea.


My friends with air fryers swear by them -- might have to get one.


----------



## blissful (Aug 25, 2021)

I lost all my extra weight I'd put on over the years, almost 60 lbs, now have a very healthy BMI. I had to look it up, 19.9.

Breakfast-oatmeal or 9 grain flakes, flax, cinnamon, honey, any kind of fresh or frozen fruit.
Lunch-black beans with tomato sauce (no oil), diced green peppers, eggplant if you have it, cooked onions, seasoned with cumin or cumin and chili pepper, served hot or cold depending on how you like it.
Dinner-lettuce, then salad toppings, tomatoes, diced pickles, broccoli very small, red beans, cooked whole wheat or rye, any fresh veg you like, and a dressing of tomato sauce (no oil) onion, vinegar or lemon juice, chili pepper, smoked paprika, garlic and onion powders in a blender. Make the salad big-3 to 4 cups worth.
Snacks-oat cookies sweetened with fruit purees (no sugar added), fresh fruit, baked marinated tofu if you like (higher fat), air popped popcorn sprayed with diluted soy sauce, sprinkled with veg powders smoked paprika, onion and garlic powder.
Try to eat 2-3 cups of food per meal, don't go hungry, ever. 



I eat potatoes and pasta a lot, w/o any oil or butter or fat. I make a mushroom gravy that is a comfort food over ww sprouted bread or potatoes (baked or mashed), and spaghetti tomato mushroom sauce (no oil), over pasta.  I bake bread every week to 2 weeks, no refined sugar, no oil, no salt. We salt things when we eat them, and only a little. Nuts and seeds, minimally, too high fat for snacking. 



What I mean is, I love my food, it's very satisfying and delicious. 

How can I complain about it, my weight is under control for more than a year now and my husband is healthy too. He loves it as well. We probably make 30 different meals over time, but the above is common for us.


----------



## menumaker (Aug 27, 2021)

Hi,
Instead of mashed Potato, mash steamed cauliflower, Use this as a topping for Cottage or shepherds pie ( plenty recipes for that online) or any time you would serve mashed potato.
Instead of a bread roll for a burger try going with two big mushrooms. Brush lightly or spray with a little oil and then grill. Fill as you wish.
Instead of pasta, try courgette spaghetti. You can buy very reasonably,  ( if you don't have one) a toothed peeler that will shred it for you or simply cut it as finly as you can and then steam.
Hope this inspires you.


----------



## menumaker (Aug 27, 2021)

I bought an air fryer a few months ago and I love it! So versatile and takes the 'naughty' out of the best bacon sandwiches ever, oh, allsorts, where to start, lol


----------

